# Tau for Sale, Get Your Tau for sale!!!



## CanadaRobC (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Guy's and Gals,
I have recently received a fairly decent Tau army in a trade. At this point, I do not want to play Tau, so I bring to you fine folks, my Tau army for sale. Here are the details:

Tau Codex: The good news, all the pages are there, the bad news, some of the pages are loose. Boo i know, but at least they are all accounted for and not ripped. $26.50
HQ: 
Commander Shas' El or Shas' O - Magnetized $40.00
Commander Shadowsun 45.00
XV8 Crisis Battlesuits x4 with various configurations $26.75 ea x 4 = $107.00
Troop Choices:
Fire Warriors x 36 Assembled $42.00 for 12, x3 = $126.00 
Kroot x36 Assembled $42.00 for 12, x3 = $126.00
+ Shaper $13.75
Devil Fish x3 2 Assembled and 1 Unassembled. $42.00 ea x 3 = $ 126.00

Elite:
Stealth Team x6 $26.75 for 3, x2 = $53.50
Stealth Armour x3 $18.00
Fast Attack:
Pathfinders x6 $36.00
Piranha's x4 $30 ea x 4 = $120.00
Vespid Stingwings x 12 $45.00 for 6, x2 = 90
Tau Gun Drones $14.00
Heavy Support
XV88 Broadside x2 (Both Magnetized) $45.00 ea, x 2 = $90
Sniper Drone Team $40.00
Hammerhead Gunship $55.00
Sky Ray Missle Defence $55.00

Total Retail: $1295.75

This is what I have seen and what I could decipher as per the codex and games workshop website. . There are some unassembled Kroot and Firewarriors I believe as well as the one devil fish unassembled. For the Devilfishes and Hammerheads and such, only one of the models has a hatch glued on top, so there are basically 4 tanks that can be used with railguns, ion cannons or a Missle Defence. I have 2 Railguns, 2 Ion Cannons and 1 Missle Defence. There are also a bunch of extra bits and such I have not sorted through. There are also a few bases missing, one batlesuit base and 3 for the piranhas if they were so supposed to come with them, I am unsure. There also tons of drones which I have not sorted through. Some are not even assembled and are still on sprues. The total of everything brand new, as per the games-workshop website is $1295.75. I am looking for $700. I am not really wanting to send out parts but am always willing to listen to offers. If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## CanadaRobC (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Guys,
There is apparently some confusion with the prices. All the prices on the side are prices from the Games-Workshop website. I just through those out there so everyone could see what everything costs brand new. 

Thanks Everyone.


----------

